# Am I nuts?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't answer that! I already know I am. lol

In about 30 minutes my boss will pick me up and we will head to Columbus. It's 4:45 AM.
My plan for the day? Attempt two craft shows in one day. My younger sister and father will hold down the one in town...first time really for both of them. And I am headed to set up at an *outdoor* event in the Clintonville area of Columbus. The weather forecast for today? A brisk 27-32 degrees for the five hours I will be outside today.
The two local shows I have done so far have tanked pretty badly. I don't hold out much hope for the show in town today either. So when she offered to let me set up in Columbus I jumped at the shot. Anything for a buck, eh?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well good luck!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep your nuts!! let us know how it goes.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Gee whiz, I hope you wore your long handles!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope your toes don't freeze!!! :crazy

Sheryl


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I hope you have a very productive day!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, my toes, they did froze..lol
I did about 4 times better than I did here at home..which isn't saying much since I'm pretty sure I only brought in the $10 needed to cover my table here at home. I haven't found yet for sure.
I did get my card into the hands of people. Some that may actually order online.
I talked to a vegan individual. Which was fun. lol
I also had a request for soap without coconut oil in it and I told her I was happy to find a new recipe and make her up a batch without coconut oil. So we shall see if she e-mails me or not.
It wasn't a complete waste of a day. It's gone about how all of my shows this year have gone...which is bad!


----------

